# ISDN ... Die Zeit geht zu Ende ... Die Verwirrung nimmt zu ... mutiert zum Fritzboxverherrlichungsthread :-(



## nightwolf (20. Oktober 2021)

Guten Abend,

Mir ist heute zu Ohren gekommen, dass die 'alten' ISDN Anschluesse Ende 2022 sowieso auslaufen.
Desweiteren kostet unser ISDN + DSL mit 16 MBit (reicht) aktuell 45.- € im Monat und das unten verlinkte Angebot ist somit obendrein guenstiger. OK, die zweite Leitung wuerde man verlieren, aber das ist egal.
Hinterm Billy Regal im Wohnzimmer steht bereits ein ansehnlicher Geraetezoo aus Splitter, 8xSwitch (an dem dann alles Netzwerk-Gedoens haengt), WLAN Sender und noch mindestens zwei oder drei anderen Teilen ... angeschlossen sind eine Gigaset Schnurlosanlage (ISDN Geraete) und ein Faxgeraet.

So jetzt zu den Sachen, die mir unklar sind 😁

Soweit ich das verstehe, muesste ich mindestens die FritzBox 7530 dazubuchen, denn *nur die* hat Anschluesse fuer ein ISDN-Telefon und ist obendrein DECT-tauglich (was es ermoeglichen wuerde, die ganzen Schnurlosapparate auch direkt ohne ihre Basisstation an der FritzBox anzumelden). Richtig?
Und Splitter sowie diversen anderen Kram kann ich dann zum Elektromuell karren. Auch richtig?

Wobei ... Wir haben ja so eine 'alte' Wanddose und es heisst 'kein Technikerbesuch notwendig, da der DSL-Anschluss bereits besteht' (so heisst es, weil ich mit meinen bisherigen Infos eingeloggt bin ... moeglich dass das nicht jedem so angezeigt wird). Dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass der Splitter weiterhin benoetigt wird, allerdings jetzt nur noch als 'Adapter', die 'Telefon' Seite waere dann tot. Richtig?
Und was wird aus unseren alten drei Rufnummern? Eine ist dem Fax zugewiesen. Das koennte man dann der FritzBox neu beibringen? Behalte ich die ueberhaupt alle drei?

Es gibt auch eine Service-Rufnummer aber ... _Nun ja, Ihr wisst ja wie das ist_. Von eventuellen Leidensgenossen erfaehrt man im Internet mehr fundierte Info als von so einer Hotline 😁






						DSL Internet » Sicher Dir Dein DSL-Angebot | Vodafone
					

Günstiges DSL-Internet für Zuhause. DSL-Tarif ab 9.99 € ✓ Bis zu 250 Mbit/s schnell ✓ Online-Vorteil ✓ Einfacher Wechsel ➤ Jetzt DSL-Tarif sichern!




					zuhauseplus.vodafone.de


----------



## nightwolf (20. Oktober 2021)

Ach so ja was mich interessieren wuerde: Gibt es irgendein 'Minimalgeraet', das man einfach nur an eine DSL-Dose anschliessen kann, und das dann eine ISDN Telefondose (daran kann ich dann ueber das vorhandene Zeug das Fax und die Gigaset-Anlage anschliessen) und einen LAN-Anschluss (daran kann ich den Switch und an diesen dann wiederum den ganzen internetfaehigen Kram) 'produziert'??
Das wuerde ja schon reichen. Oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robsen007 (20. Oktober 2021)

Fritz Box mit internem S0 Bus,….zum Beispiel die 7590,… wobei die Fritz Fones auch nicht ganz unhübsch sind,… mehr brauchst dann nicht mehr!


----------



## nightwolf (20. Oktober 2021)

Ja gut soweit scheint das klar zu sein, mit Fritz Box geht alles (solang halt die Fritz Box nicht den Geist aufgibt, wenn das passiert ist geht gar nix mehr ... 🙄), aber die Frage ist brauch ich das doofe Fritz Box Trum unbedingt *zwingend* ... Es muesste IMHO 'weit darunter' auch schon gehen


----------



## Bejak (20. Oktober 2021)

Der Splitter muss weg, der stört modernes VDSL.

(Ich wusste garnicht, dass es ISDN überhaupt noch gibt, ich musste das schon vor Jahren abgeben.)


----------



## robsen007 (20. Oktober 2021)

?,… es gibt viele schlechtere Alternativen ;-)


----------



## _Tim (21. Oktober 2021)

Zur Not eine gebauchte Fritte holen:








						Elektronik gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fritzbox 7590, Elektronik gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Die Zugangsdaten bleiben gleich, Splitter und NTBA (ISDN) fallen weg. Der Router wird direkt am TAE angeschlossen. Alle Endgeräte werden dann an den Router angeschlossen oder per DECT (wenn möglich).


----------



## nightwolf (21. Oktober 2021)

Soweit hab ich das jetzt auch verstanden.  

Naja, aber den Splitter brauch ich schon noch, denn ich hab ja eine TAE Dose in der Wand und keine DSL-Dose. Und es hiess: Kein Monteursbesuch. Vll reicht auch so ein Adapterstecker stattdessen, das kann sein.

Ja, hmm ich will eigentlich nicht nochmal Geld fuer so eine bescheuerte Fritzbox ausgeben, obwohl ich eigentlich alles schon hab - und obendrein bei Ausfall dieser Fritzbox komplett auf dem Schlauch stehen, denn dann geht gar nix mehr 😡


----------



## _Tim (21. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> TAE Dose in der Wand


Dort wird auch direkt der Router eben angeschlossen.




nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja, hmm ich will eigentlich nicht nochmal Geld fuer so eine bescheuerte Fritzbox ausgeben, obwohl ich eigentlich alles schon hab - und obendrein bei Ausfall dieser Fritzbox komplett auf dem Schlauch stehen, denn dann geht gar nix mehr


Das wird dir künftig mit jemden Router ab so gehen, da alles über 1 Gerät läuft.


----------



## Danimal (21. Oktober 2021)

Es muss nix mehr gesplittet werden, heute läuft die Telefonie bei fast allen Anbietern ausschließlich über IP. Eine „kleinere“ Lösung als die Fritzbox fällt mir nicht ein. Die Frage ist eher, ob Du intern wirklich noch einen S0-Bus brauchst…


----------



## nightwolf (21. Oktober 2021)

_Tim schrieb:


> (...) Das wird dir künftig mit jeden Router ab so gehen, da alles über 1 Gerät läuft.


Naja wenn in diesem einen Geraet weniger Funktionalitaet drin ist, dann kann auch weniger dran kaputt gehen.

Also: Das grundsaetzliche Problem bleibt natuerlich, nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Eintretens halte ich dann fuer deutlich geringer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (21. Oktober 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> (...) Die Frage ist eher, ob Du intern wirklich noch einen S0-Bus brauchst…


Hmm wo schliesse ich sonst das ISDN Telefon an?? 
Ja ich weiss schon, man kann die Mobilteile auch per DECT an dieser beknackten Fritzbox anmelden, es kotzt mich halt an dass dieses doofe Teil so viel 'Macht' bekommt.


----------



## _Tim (21. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Naja wenn in diesem einen Geraet weniger Funktionalitaet drin ist, dann kann auch weniger dran kaputt gehen.



Grundsätzlich laufen aber die Fritten gut.
Du könntest noch einen Überspannungsschutz installieren für den Fall der Fälle.

Ansonsten kannn ich nur zu einer Fritte raten.
Am Ende ist es deine Entscheidung/Geld.


----------



## nightwolf (21. Oktober 2021)

_Tim schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich laufen aber die Fritten gut. (...)


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr ... 🙄
Sieht ja mehr oder weniger so aus als bliebe mir nix anderes uebrig.
Gleich fuer 5.-/ Monat mit mieten und dann kann ich sagen: 
*So* funktioniert es - habt Ihr gesagt!! _Falls was nicht funktioniert_ ... 🙄


----------



## baui123 (21. Oktober 2021)

Willst du dein ISDN Telefon unbedingt weiternutzen?
Sonst überleg doch, dich komplett und konsequent von ISDN zu verabschieden. Ob du die ISDN-Merkmale weiternutzen kannst, ist sowieso fraglich. Und zeitgemäß ist es auch nicht mehr. Ein neues Telefon gibt es für kleines Geld.
Vorteil: Du bist bei der Auswahl der Fritzbox (Router) nicht länger eingeschränkt. Daher kannst du dein Augenmerk auf andere Leistungsmerkmale richten und dir das Beste raussuchen. Umsteigen musst du in jedem Falle und kannst bessere/schnellere Produkte nutzen. Neben VDSL kommen ggf. Kabel- oder Glasfaser-Technik in Frage.


----------



## Bejak (21. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Naja, aber den Splitter brauch ich schon noch, denn ich hab ja eine TAE Dose in der Wand und keine DSL-Dose.


Nein. Der Splitter splittet, wie der Name schon sagt, Frequenzen auf, in zwei Teile: ISDN und ADSL. VDSL braucht heute aber das gesamte Frequenzspektrum. Das ist wie wenn du einen Breitbandlautsprecher an eine Frequenzweiche im Lautsprecher anschließen würdest.


----------



## baui123 (21. Oktober 2021)

Du kannst, bei den üblichen Anbietern, die Fritzbox direkt an die TAE Dose anschließen. Da muss nichts mehr dazwischen.
Die Fritzbox würde ich kaufen, nicht mieten. Ggf. auch gebraucht. Wenn sie angenommen 100€ kostet, amortisiert sie sich bei 5€ Miete nach 20 Monaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronz (21. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hmm wo schliesse ich sonst das ISDN Telefon an??
> Ja ich weiss schon, man kann die Mobilteile auch per DECT an dieser beknackten Fritzbox anmelden, es kotzt mich halt an dass dieses doofe Teil so viel 'Macht' bekommt.



In der Mitte deiner TAE-Dose kommt dann das zukünftige IP-Signal für Telefonie und Internet an. Geht mit einem Kabel (ist bei den "neuen" Router für IP-Anschlüsse mit dabei) direkt in den Router.
Kein Splitter.
Keine neue "Dose".
Kein Techniker i.d.R. nötig.

Willst du deine ISDN Telefone bzw. die Basisstation wieder per (ISDN)-Kabel anschließen, muss der Router einen S0 Bus haben, sprich die Anschlussbuchse für ISDN-Telefone. Andernfalls, wie bereits erwähnt, ISDN-Mobilteile per DECT "anschließen".

EDIT: Router würde ich ebenfalls kaufen, nicht mieten. Aber keinesfalls gebraucht. (persönliche Meinung)


----------



## _Tim (21. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> *So* funktioniert es - habt Ihr gesagt!! _Falls was nicht funktioniert_ ...


Schreib mir eine PN wenn du Probleme hast beim Einrichten.
Helf dir gerne weiter. ;-)

Und kaufe die FB, nicht mieten...


----------



## McDreck (21. Oktober 2021)

Das ISDN-Zeugs kannste fachgerecht entsorgen. Telefone, also der Eltern-Kind-Fernsprecher, den eigentlich keiner sonst mehr verwendet, werden heutzutage am Router angeschlossen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. Oktober 2021)

Wurde ja schon alles gesagt, jetzt auch noch von nem (weiteren) Fachinformatiker: Fritzbox mit s0, Splitter kann weg, FB kommt direkt an den mittleren TAE-Stecker.
Zweitnetzteil für die Fritzbox kaufen (kompatible Teilenummer steht aufm Fritzbox Stecker) und fertig.
Meine Erfahrung ist, das meist nur ein Netzteil verreckt, selten die FB selber.

Ich persönlich würde wegen Garantie und Softwaresupport eine neue, aktuell FB kaufen, in deinem Fall (wenn mit s0-Bus) wäre das ne 7590 AX, was allerdings das teure Topmodell ist.

Ansonsten (Telefone mit der DECT-Basis der FB koppeln) genügt ne 7530 (AX). AX, falls gleich auch Wi-Fi6 haben willst (allerdings noch kein WiFi-6E leider).

Achja: wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, muss mit der Zeit gehen. Ich habe im Bekannten- und Freundeskreis schon längst alle ISDN-Anschlüsse entsorgt.

Bei meiner Mutti auch vor über drei Jahren schon, das waren flog alles raus, teilweise noch von einer ISDN-Erstinstallation aus den 90er Jahren (Splitter und Co. kamen natürlich erst später dazu).

Ich bin froh, den ganzen Mist los zu sein und da einfach nur ne FB dran hängen zu haben.


----------



## McDreck (21. Oktober 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Zweitnetzteil für die Fritzbox kaufen (kompatible Teilenummer steht aufm Fritzbox Stecker) und fertig.
> Meine Erfahrung ist, das meist nur ein Netzteil verreckt, selten die FB selber.


Ich hab erst vor paar Monaten meine alten Router entsorgt, die sich über die letzten 15 Jahre so angesammelt hatten. Keiner davon hatte einen Defekt, auch nicht am Netzteil. Sie wurden von mir jeweils durch bessere/modernere Technik ersetzt, z.B. wegen Umzug oder neuem WLAN-Standard und der zugehörigen Verschlüsselungstechniken. Wie mit sonstiger moderner Elektronik setzt man die Nutzung auf 2 bis maximal 5 Jahre an, weil bis dahin hat sich technisch so viel getan, dass die auch ohne technischen Mangel obsolet geworden sind. Geht's länger, schön. Geht's früher kaputt, auch wurscht, weil kost nicht die Welt und Updaten schadet nicht.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Vorratshaltung bei Netzteilen für Router halte ich für unnötig.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. Oktober 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Vorratshaltung bei Netzteilen für Router halte ich für unnötig.


Ich privat halte auch keins vor. War nur ein Tipp für den TE falls er diesbezüglich Sorgen hat. Ich kenne bei Fritzboxen nur defekte Netzteile, keine Boxen selber. Und ja, bevor ein Defekt kommt sind die Teile technisch obsolet.


----------



## nightwolf (21. Oktober 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> (...) Und ja, bevor ein Defekt kommt sind die Teile technisch obsolet.


Jetzt hab ichs noch nicht mal bestellt und Du sprichst schon von obsolet, Du machst mir Mut 🤣
Naja hoffentlich hast Du damit Recht.
Ich hab kein Problem damit wenn ich mit meiner Schwarzmalerei falsch liege.
Tue ich halt nur leider viel zu selten 😡
Elektronik nervt halt immer irgendwie. Die Teile aus den 1980er Jahren funktionieren heute noch. Zeugs das drei Jahre alt ist geht kaputt und Du kannst es nur noch durch Wegschmeissen und neu kaufen 'reparieren'.
Bei Mechanik ist das was anderes. Die nehme ich auseinander, dann finde ich u. U. einen Fehler, behebe den, und dann gehts wieder ...


----------



## McDreck (21. Oktober 2021)

Obsolet heißt ja nicht, dass die nicht mehr funktionieren, nur dass die halt keiner mehr ohne Not haben will.


----------



## nightwolf (21. Oktober 2021)

_Tim schrieb:


> Schreib mir eine PN wenn du Probleme hast beim Einrichten. (...)


Ach so, ja, das 'habt Ihr gesagt' bezog sich in diesem Falle auf den Anbieter.
Vodafone schreibt irgendwo, wenn man deren Zeugs mit mietet, dann tut es auf jeden Fall ...


----------



## McDreck (21. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> wenn man deren Zeugs mit mietet


Mieten ist teuer auf Dauer. 24-Monatsvertrag abschließen, pauschal fristgerecht kündigen, auf den Anruf der Abteilung für Kundenrückgewinnung warten und sich von dieser ein Angebot machen lassen, das man nicht ablehnen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baui123 (21. Oktober 2021)

Kaufen,  kaufen, kaufen!!
NICHT mieten!
Ausser, die Miete liegt unter 1,60 Euro pro Monat. Unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## McDreck (21. Oktober 2021)

baui123 schrieb:


> NICHT mieten!


Kostenlos mieten geht schon. Nur rechtzeitig kündigen! Mir hat der freundliche Kundenrückgewinner 2 Jahre Router-for-free ins Angebot geschrieben. Zum Vertragsende immer kündigen! Auch wenn gar keine Wechselabsicht besteht. Wissen die ja nicht.


----------



## nightwolf (21. Oktober 2021)

Naja gut, jetzt lueftet sich wenigstens *an dem Punkt* etwas der Nebel ... Die Fritz-Kroete werde ich also wohl schlucken muessen. Wenigstens sieht es danach etwas einfacher aus. 


baui123 schrieb:


> (...) Ausser, die Miete liegt unter 1,60 Euro pro Monat. Unwahrscheinlich...


Miete waere je nachddem welche FritzBox 5.- bzw. 6.- Euro pro Monat ... 🙄


----------



## Deleted 129888 (21. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Eine ist dem Fax zugewiesen.


Dem WAS?? Ich dachte so etwas wird seit ca. 20 Jahren ausschließlich von dt. Gesundheitsämtern genutzt. 🤔
Egal, ich gehe jetzt mal im Videotext schauen was heute passiert ist😉


----------



## McDreck (21. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Miete waere je nachddem welche FritzBox 5.- bzw. 6.- Euro pro Monat ... 🙄


Dann selber kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 129888 (21. Oktober 2021)

baui123 schrieb:


> Kaufen,  kaufen, kaufen!!
> NICHT mieten!
> Ausser, die Miete liegt unter 1,60 Euro pro Monat. Unwahrscheinlich...


Ja, und dann ist das Gerät bei der nächsten Änderung nicht kompatibel und du kaufst neu. Sooo teuer sind die Monatspreise nun auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 129888 (21. Oktober 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Dann selber kaufen.


Macht dann 60 Euro pro Jahr, was kostet das Ding beim Kauf? 200 Euro? Wie lange nutzbar? Klingt nach einem guten Geschäft, aber nicht die „Garantieverlängerung“ für 40 Euro Aufpreis vergessen


----------



## nightwolf (21. Oktober 2021)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Ja, und dann ist das Gerät bei der nächsten Änderung nicht kompatibel und du kaufst neu. (...)


Ja das denke ich mir eben auch so ein bissl.
Fax koennte man jetzt natuerlich auch weglassen, da hast Du schon Recht. 
ISDN + DSL ist halt jetzt seit ueber 15 Jahren so konfiguriert und funktioniert eben auch gut. 
Da habe ich mir lang keinen Kopf drum gemacht.
Dauernd hoert man von Ausfaellen bei verschiedensten Providern - bei uns war / ist das nie ein Thema. 
Da muss man dann nicht mit Gewalt aendern.


----------



## McDreck (21. Oktober 2021)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Macht dann 60 Euro pro Jahr, was kostet das Ding beim Kauf? 200 Euro? Wie lange nutzbar? Klingt nach einem guten Geschäft, aber nicht die „Garantieverlängerung“ für 40 Euro Aufpreis vergessen


Ab 130 Euro laut Geizhals für ne 7530. Sind teurer geworden. Nutzbar sicher 5 Jahre, abhängig vom Nutzungsprofil bzw. den eigenen Ansprüchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baui123 (21. Oktober 2021)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Ja, und dann ist das Gerät bei der nächsten Änderung nicht kompatibel und du kaufst neu. Sooo teuer sind die Monatspreise nun auch nicht.


Hmm? Welche Änderungen meinst du genau?
Eine Fritzbox 7530 z.B. ist für DSL bis 300 M/s geeignet. Meinst du, dass es alle DSL-Produkte bis 300 M in Kürze nicht mehr gibt?
Übrigens - bei 5 €/Monat macht das 60€ im Jahr. Eine ganze Menge...


----------



## Deleted 129888 (22. Oktober 2021)

baui123 schrieb:


> Hmm? Welche Änderungen meinst du genau?
> Eine Fritzbox 7530 z.B. ist für DSL bis 300 M/s geeignet. Meinst du, dass es alle DSL-Produkte bis 300 M in Kürze nicht mehr gibt?
> Übrigens - bei 5 €/Monat macht das 60€ im Jahr. Eine ganze Menge...


60 Euro im Jahr? Ne ganze Menge? Also ungefähr ein Reifen fürs Bike, oder ne halbe bis 3/4 Tankfüllung🤔? Nun ja…
Ich kann dir nicht sagen welche Änderungen genau, ich weiß nur dass es einem Freund genau so ging.
Abgesehen davon vertrete ich die Devise „alles aus einer Hand“, erleichtert das Leben wenn mal was nicht funktioniert. Ich hatte vor langer Zeit mal einen Anschluss von Arcor, die mussten ja damals das Telekom Netz nutzen. Immer wenn es Probleme gab das gleiche Spiel:
Arcor: „Wenden Sie sich an die Telekom, bei uns ist alles ok.“
Telekom: „Wenden Sie sich an Arcor, bei uns ist alles ok.“
Das wird mit einem eigenen Router wohl so ähnlich laufen:
„Da stimmt was mit ihrem Router nicht.“
Eigener Router: Du bist der Dumme
Gemieteter Router: Schön, dann holt euren Mist ab und bringt nen Neuen mit.
Immer schauen wo man spart, da der größte Teil der Bevölkerung Strom & Gas vom Grundversorger bezieht ist das Potential da z.b. oft viel größer, ohne Konfliktpotential.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Oktober 2021)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Dem WAS?? Ich dachte so etwas wird seit ca. 20 Jahre ausschließlich von dt. Gesundheitsämtern genutzt. 🤔
> Egal, ich gehe jetzt mal im Videotext schauen was heute passiert ist😉


Ich sag nur Mobilitätsreferat Stadt München.... jede kack Gemeinde im Umland schickt ihr Zeug per Email und PDF, nicht aber die Landeshauptstadt. Aber auch egal. Wenn nötig, die FB kann selber faxen und selbige empfangen.


----------



## stephank1301 (22. Oktober 2021)

Die ganzen Arzt-Praxen in BW machen auch noch "Faxen", unglaublich....

Haben aber bereits eine Mitteilung bekommen, dass Sie auf E-Mail umstellen sollen, dürfen, können, müssen.

Von 10 Ärzten => 9 =  "What, von technik versteh ich nix...."


----------



## baui123 (22. Oktober 2021)

speedwolf schrieb:


> 60 Euro im Jahr? Ne ganze Menge? Also ungefähr ein Reifen fürs Bike, ...
> Abgesehen davon vertrete ich die Devise „alles aus einer Hand“, erleichtert das Leben wenn mal was nicht funktioniert. Ich hatte vor langer Zeit mal einen Anschluss von Arcor, die mussten ja damals das Telekom Netz nutzen....


Was hat jetzt ein Reifen damit zu tun? Vergleichen musst du Kauf und Miete!
Dein Beitrag zeigt, dass du dich in der Materie nicht gut auskennst. Die sogenannte "Letzte Meile" gehört *immer* der Telekom. Das ist das ehemalige Post-Netz. Gilt für alle DSL Anschlüsse. Gilt nicht für Kabel oder Glasfaserdirektanschlüsse.
Wenn du konsequent wärst, dann hättest du auch Telefone, Repeater und sonstige Endgeräte vom Netzanbieter, damit die nicht funktionierendes Geraffel abholen können. Ist das so?
Mieten ist die Luxusvariante für Leute mit viel Kohle oder ohne die geringste Ahnung von Technik. Und wie oben jemand schrieb, die Fritzboxen sind sehr haltbar!


----------



## McDreck (22. Oktober 2021)

speedwolf schrieb:


> 60 Euro im Jahr? Ne ganze Menge? Also ungefähr ein Reifen fürs Bike, oder ne halbe bis 3/4 Tankfüllung🤔? Nun ja…
> Ich kann dir nicht sagen welche Änderungen genau, ich weiß nur dass es einem Freund genau so ging.
> Abgesehen davon vertrete ich die Devise „alles aus einer Hand“, erleichtert das Leben wenn mal was nicht funktioniert. Ich hatte vor langer Zeit mal einen Anschluss von Arcor, die mussten ja damals das Telekom Netz nutzen. Immer wenn es Probleme gab das gleiche Spiel:
> Arcor: „Wenden Sie sich an die Telekom, bei uns ist alles ok.“
> ...


60 Euro pro Jahr bedeutet, dass sich selber kaufen nach 2 bis maximal 3 Jahren rentiert hat. Und ne Fritzbox ist ne Fritzbox ist ne Fritzbox. Da kommt auch kein Techniker, weil für den zahlste mehr als für nen neuen Router. Da kommt bestenfalls ein Ersatzgerät per Post. Den Fall hatte ich aber noch nie. Was eher wahrscheinlich ist, dass man ein Mietgerät für 5,- Euro pro Monat dann 5 Jahre und mehr bei sich rumstehen hat und sich der Provider schön die Hände reibt, weil die Kunden sich nicht um ihre Belange kümmern. Genauso mit den Verträgen, wo schön die teuren Altverträge weitergelaufen lassen werden, anstatt eben jeden Turnus pauschal zu kündigen um die zu ordentlicheren Angeboten zu nötigen. Ansonsten Betreiberwechsel und Neukundenrabatte abgreifen. Wer es nicht macht ist selber schuld.


stephank1301 schrieb:


> Von 10 Ärzten => 9 = "What, von technik versteh ich nix...."


Das kannste auf alle möglichen Wirtschaftszweige ausdehnen. Deswegen mutieren wir ja langsam zur Bananenrepublik. An der Spitze der Ahnungslosigkeit, die CDU, bei der mehr als zwei Drittel der Mitglieder nicht über E-Mail zu erreichen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (22. Oktober 2021)

baui123 schrieb:


> (...) Mieten ist die Luxusvariante für Leute mit viel Kohle oder ohne die geringste Ahnung von Geld.  (...)


Hab das mal umgedichtet auf 'Wohnraum' 🤣 

OK Leute, die Rechnung nach wieviel Monaten ich eine selbst gekaufte Fritzbox drin hab, die kann ich natuerlich selber nachvollziehen.
Es gibt aber noch eine andere Rechnung, und das ist die, dass es incl. gemieteter Fritzbox immer noch billiger ist pro Monat (36.-) als bisher (45.-).   
Wenn ich eine Einfach-Loesung finde, also einfach nur Adapter fuer DSL und VoIP, dann koennte ich die Fritzbox obsoletieren und zurueckgeben. Da werde ich aber wohl nicht dazukommen bzw. es wird zu nervig, falls es sowas ueberhaupt gibt, also das bleibt wohl Theorie, wenn man mal realistisch denkt.


----------



## Ledeker (22. Oktober 2021)

speedwolf schrieb:


> Ja, und dann ist das Gerät bei der nächsten Änderung nicht kompatibel und du kaufst neu. Sooo teuer sind die Monatspreise nun auch nicht.


Welche Änderung?
Kündigen Sie nun auch DSL ab?

IdR hat man einen Router ewig.
Bisher hatte ich nur Fritten und außer, dass es mir wegen eines Stromausfalls eine Box zerschoss, hatte ich nie Probleme. Weder Hardwaredefekte, noch nach einem Firmwareupdate.


----------



## McDreck (22. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es gibt aber noch eine andere Rechnung, und das ist die, dass es incl. gemieteter Fritzbox immer noch billiger ist pro Monat (36.-) als bisher (45.-).


...sagte das Milchmädchen, denn ohne Miete ist es noch viel billiger.


----------



## nightwolf (22. Oktober 2021)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Welche Änderung?
> Kündigen Sie nun auch DSL ab? (...)


Ja mei sowas weisst Du halt nicht.
Glasfaserkabel waere schon da. 'Gehoert' aber m-net, die mir mit ihrer aggro Werbung auf die Nuesse gehen.
Ausserdem reichts, wenn bei Glasfaserausfall das Fernsehen (&Rundfunk, ausser halt UKW terrestrisch, die Familienwohnung ist das einzige wo ich noch kein DAB+ habe ... ) weg ist, es braucht nicht auch noch Bloednetz und Telefon hinterher abkacken.

Ja was die Haltbarkeit der Fritzboxen anbetrifft, da hoffe ich dann einfach, dass Ihr Recht habt.
Die Firma AVM hat sich bei mir halt noch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. In der Buerowohnung gibts gegenueber ein oeffentliches WLAN, das reicht soweit (zur Not gibts noch mobile Daten), ich nutze mehrere Antennen, und welche ist am schlechtesten? Eine von AVM 🙄 No Name von Ebay empfaengt weit besser.


----------



## McDreck (22. Oktober 2021)

Kauf halt einen Router einer anderen Firma!


----------



## baui123 (22. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja mei sowas weisst Du halt ...


Was man nicht weiß,  muss man auch nicht schreiben,  oder?
Fakten bitte!


----------



## Bejak (22. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Dauernd hoert man von Ausfaellen bei verschiedensten Providern - bei uns war / ist das nie ein Thema.
> Da muss man dann nicht mit Gewalt aendern.


Wenn du beim gleichen Provider bleibst, wird dies sehr wahrscheinlich auch so bleiben. Für ISDN gibts ja nicht so viele Anbieter, vielleicht nur noch Telekom? Da bin ich auch, und die letzten gefühlt 10 Jahre kein Ausfall.


----------



## nightwolf (22. Oktober 2021)

baui123 schrieb:


> Was man nicht weiß,  muss man auch nicht schreiben,  oder?
> Fakten bitte!


Ja woher kann denn jemand wissen, *wann* (bzw. ob ueberhaupt) denen einfaellt, DSL (per Kupferkabel) abzukuendigen?? Kann passieren, kann ausbleiben. 

UKW sollte auch laengst abgeschaltet sein. Da war es andersrum. Ganz im Gegenteil, es gibt Sender, die haben im Internet und auf DAB+ angefangen und sind erst spaeter auch noch auf UKW eingestiegen wegen der Autoradios die meist nix anderes koennen.


----------



## baui123 (22. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja woher kann denn jemand wissen, *wann* (bzw. ob ueberhaupt) denen einfaellt, DSL (per Kupferkabel) abzukuendigen?? Kann passieren, kann ausbleiben....


Eben! Richtig! Ganz genau!
Weiss keiner. Und deshalb ist das auch kein Thema. 
Solche Scheisshausparolen sind nicht besser als Verschwörungstheorien...


----------



## nightwolf (22. Oktober 2021)

baui123 schrieb:


> (...) Solche Scheisshausparolen sind nicht besser als Verschwörungstheorien...


Niemand hat hier irgendwelche derartigen 'Parolen' verbreitet.
Die Frage steht *schon *im Raum, ob nicht vll als naechstes DSL ueber Kupferkabel abgeschaltet wird, beginnend dort wo es schon Glasfaser gibt.

Und vor diesem Hintergrund werde ich wohl die Fritzbox eher *nicht *kaufen, sondern mit mieten. 
Und IMHO besteht kein Grund, so gereizt zu reagieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (22. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Die Frage steht *schon *im Raum, ob nicht vll als naechstes DSL ueber Kupferkabel abgeschaltet wird, beginnend dort wo es schon Glasfaser gibt.


Warum sollte das geschehen?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Niemand hat hier irgendwelche derartigen 'Parolen' verbreitet.
> Die Frage steht *schon *im Raum, ob nicht vll als naechstes DSL ueber Kupferkabel abgeschaltet wird, beginnend dort wo es schon Glasfaser gibt.
> 
> Und vor diesem Hintergrund werde ich wohl die Fritzbox eher *nicht *kaufen, sondern mit mieten.
> Und IMHO besteht kein Grund, so gereizt zu reagieren.


Haha wow. Sorry, aber liegt bei Dir schon Glasfaser? 
Wenn irgendwo VDSL verfügbar ist, dann wird da so schnell keine Glasfaser kommen, wenn nicht selber für den Ausbau bezahlst. Da werden noch viele Fritzboxen durchlaufen.

Abgesehen davon bekommst bei Glasfaser im Privatbereich nen ONT montiert, da kommt die Fritzbox per LAN dran, das geht mit jeder. Die neueren haben halt den extra blauen RJ-45Anschluss, ist aber nix anderes.

Wenn ne7590 holst ist der sowieso dran.
Aber das ist ein seeeeehr schwaches Argument für ne Routermiete.


----------



## danimaniac (22. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> wo es schon Glasfaser gibt.
> 
> Und vor diesem Hintergrund werde ich wohl die Fritzbox eher *nicht *kaufen, sondern mit mieten.





neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon bekommst bei Glasfaser im Privatbereich nen ONT montiert, da kommt die Fritzbox per LAN dran, das geht mit jeder. Die neueren haben halt den extra blauen RJ-45Anschluss, ist aber nix anderes.
> 
> Wenn ne7590 holst ist der sowieso dran.
> Aber das ist ein seeeeehr schwaches Argument für ne Routermiete.


exakt so ist es, deine "Angst" ist unbegründet.
O2 baut bei uns zusammen mit UnsereGrüneGlasfaser aus: Welcher Router wird verwendet? Fritz Box 7590, vom Provider gibt es sowieso ein Glasfasermodem, das sitzt dazwischen.
Darum hab ich die FritzBox gekauft, die ist zukunftssicher für die nächsten 5-8 Jahre. Jetzt leg ich in der alten Bude noch neue Netzwerkleitungen und bau mir an den besten Orten dann mit ner zweiten Fritz Box oder 3000er Repeatern ein ordentliches MESH auf. Dazu dann so Fritz-Fon und das klappt auch mit der Telefonie überall und nahtlos (so die Theorie, werde ich natürlich erstmal direkt offen mit langen Patch-Kabeln verlegen und ausprobieren).


----------



## nightwolf (22. Oktober 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Haha wow. Sorry, aber liegt bei Dir schon Glasfaser? (...)


Ja ... siehe oben






						ISDN ... Die Zeit geht zu Ende ... Die Verwirrung nimmt zu ...
					

Schreib mir eine PN wenn du Probleme hast beim Einrichten. (...)    Ach so, ja, das 'habt Ihr gesagt' bezog sich in diesem Falle auf den Anbieter. Vodafone schreibt irgendwo, wenn man deren Zeugs mit mietet, dann tut es auf jeden Fall ...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




OK in Ordnung. Die Fritzbox bliebe auch bei Grasfasel. Schoen. _Oder was auch immer _😁


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Oktober 2021)

Dann hol ne 7590AX


----------



## stephank1301 (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab mir neulich, mit Umstellung des Tarifs im Verbindung mit Glasfaser, ne neue FB jegooft un zuhause auf Wifi 6 umgestellt.   

Ob mieten oder kaufen, muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber mieten wäre bei mir teurer gewesen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Oktober 2021)

Also meine FB läuft seit 13 Jahren...und hat damals eine 6 Jahr alte ersetzt, die nach einem Überspannungsdefekt von der Hausrat bezahlt wurde.
Zudem könnte ich bei meinem Anbieter jederzeit so eine kleine ohne Router aber mit WLAN für wenig Euro nachkaufen und ggf. die alte dann als Switch weiterverwenden...

Ist halt leider so, alt muss durch neu ersetzt werden, ob Fahrrad oder Technik....eh zur Frau sag ich jetzt nix


----------



## nightwolf (22. Oktober 2021)

Was ist denn mit so nem Teil?
Das kann doch alles was ich brauche?? Oder nicht??









						Telekom Speedport W921V WLAN Router Annex J DSL/VDSL2 LAN IP-Anschluss   | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Telekom Speedport W921V WLAN Router Annex J DSL/VDSL2 LAN IP-Anschluss  in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Ledeker (23. Oktober 2021)

Wann kam der Speedport W921V raus? 2012?
Tu dir einen Gefallen und kauf dir etwas Neueres.

Aber zu deiner Frage: Ja es würde gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2021)

Ledeker schrieb:


> (...) Aber zu deiner Frage: Ja es würde gehen.


Danke. Aber wieso 'muss' es Eurer Meinung nach was neueres sein, am besten die neueste Fritzbox, die Vorschlaege sind ja jetzt schon bei 7590AX fuer 250 oder 300?

Weil man einfach 'immer neu und teuer' kauft, man ist ja schliesslich der dickste Fisch im Teich, hat ja schliesslich auch eine fette Karre vor der Tuer, und was sollen denn die Nachbarn denken oder gibts dafuer auch eine reale Begruendung?
_Diese skizzierte Denke ist halt nicht die meine_ 🤣


----------



## stephank1301 (23. Oktober 2021)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Wann kam der Speedport W921V raus? 2012?


Ich bin am glauben dass die sogar noch älter iss.....

Unterstütze OS: Windows XP, W-Lan mit unglaublichen 300 mbit/s! 🤭


----------



## stephank1301 (23. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Danke. Aber wieso 'muss' es Eurer Meinung nach was neueres sein, am besten die neueste Fritzbox, die Vorschlaege sind ja jetzt schon bei 7590AX fuer 250 oder 300?


Ausgenommen dass Du neuere (Sichere) Protokolle verwenden kannst, ist die Geschwindigkeit ein wesentlicher Unterschied!

O.g. Speedport liefert im WLan max. 300 mbit/s, ich nutze selber die FB 7590 in Verbindung mit ner Killer AX Karte und habe stabile 1.6 Gbit/s!


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> (...) W-Lan mit unglaublichen 300 mbit/s! 🤭


Bei 16MBit Internet ... wird das hier *nicht* der Flaschenhals.
Ausserdem habe ich ja einen eigenen WLAN Sender, es ist mir voellig wurscht wie schnelles WLAN diese Dose kann. 
Im Prinzip braucht diese Dose gar kein WLAN. Es reicht: DSL rein, LAN raus, S0 raus, TAE raus.


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> (...) ich nutze selber die FB 7590 in Verbindung mit ner Killer AX Karte und habe stabile 1.6 Gbit/s!


Schoen fuer Dich, nur brauch *ich* das nicht 😁


----------



## stephank1301 (23. Oktober 2021)

Bei einer 16mbit Leitung, hoffe ich Du hast im Netzwerk nicht mehr als 2 Windoof 10 Kisten und möchtest nicht streamen, sonst wirds eng.

Und wenn Dir eine veraltete Technik ausreicht, so what....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Bei einer 16mbit Leitung, hoffe ich Du hast im Netzwerk nicht mehr als 2 Windoof 10 Kisten und möchtest nicht streamen, sonst wirds eng.  (...)


Man koennte ja dann leicht auf eine hoehere Datenrate umstellen, sofern das noetig waere.
Aber ich habe in all den Jahren mit 16 MBit festgestellt, dass, wenn was nicht zuegig weitergeht, es irgendwo anders hakt und *nicht* an meiner Datenrate, die stuende naemlich uneingeschraenkt zur Verfuegung.
Mach Dich mal frei von Gamer- und sonstwie Attitueden. _Die hatte ich nicht mal als ich jung war_ 🤣


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2021)

Gibts eigentlich auch irgendwas *zwischen* diesen beiden Extremen _'12 Euro spottbillig aber Eurer Meinung nach veraltet'_ und _'neueste Fritzbox fuer 200+ aber meiner Meinung nach Konsumproletentum & Geldverschwendung'_ *??*

Also einfach nur 

DSL rein
LAN raus, S0 raus, TAE raus
in gut und funktionierend und zeitgemaess??


----------



## stephank1301 (23. Oktober 2021)

S0 ist nicht (mehr) Zeitgemaess....


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> S0 ist nicht (mehr) Zeitgemaess....


Ich moechte dort gerne das Telefonsystem anschliessen (Gigaset mit mehreren Mobilteilen). 
Welches ich gerne behalten moechte. Weil es einfach sehr gut funktioniert. 
_Ich verspreche mir da keinen Fortschritt durch irgendwas anderes_ 😄


----------



## slowbeat (23. Oktober 2021)

Ich seh sogar Festnetztelefon nicht mehr als zeitgemäß an. Hab ich 2012 entsorgt. 
Seit dem ne Fritzbox am Kabel, reicht für den Rest.


----------



## stephank1301 (23. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich moechte dort gerne das Telefonsystem anschliessen (Gigaset mit mehreren Mobilteilen).


In 2021 hört sowas auf den Namen Dect.....

Erlebe ich im Geschäft jeden Tag, wenn die Leute Ihr, sorry für den Ausdruck, altes Gelummbe am laufen lassen möchten. Dann kommse mit irgendwelchen Digital => Analog Wandler und sonstigen Kuriosen Ideen daher.

Aber ende kaufen dann auch die 2 mal.....


----------



## McDreck (23. Oktober 2021)

Wie alt bist Du eigentlich? Rein von Deiner schriftlich ausgedrückten Attitüde gegenüber Internettechnologien biste schon nahe oder gar im Rentenalter und hast sogar dieses Jahr noch CDU gewählt...

Sorry, aber der musste jetzt raus.



nightwolf schrieb:


> Danke. Aber wieso 'muss' es Eurer Meinung nach was neueres sein








nightwolf schrieb:


> schon bei 7590AX


Das Topmodell muss man nicht unbedingt haben, aber es unterstützt halt den wirklich neuesten WLAN-Standard. Will man den haben, muss man das haben.


nightwolf schrieb:


> Bei 16MBit Internet ... wird das hier *nicht* der Flaschenhals.
> Ausserdem habe ich ja einen eigenen WLAN Sender, es ist mir voellig wurscht wie schnelles WLAN diese Dose kann.


Du hast hier Dein Heimnetz nicht aufgemalt. Kein Plan wie Du Deine Bude mit süßem aber magerem Internet versorgst. Normale Menschen haben einen WLAN-Router im Flur und gut. Wenn Du WLAN mit eigenen Geräten machst, braucht der Router das eigentlich überhaupt nicht.


nightwolf schrieb:


> Mach Dich mal frei von Gamer- und sonstwie Attitueden.


Man zieht sich heutzutage Youtube & Co....oder für ältere Menschen, die ARD-Mediathek...mit 4k rein. Da allein geht ne 16k-Leitung schon stiften. Von eventuellen Mitnutzern der Leitung im geschlechtsaktiven Alter ganz zu schweigen. 

Aber jedem das Seine. Und wenn das möglichst wenig sein soll, kannste auch den gebrauchten Speedport kaufen. Spricht nichts dagegen. Ist halt nur gegen jede Intuition internetaffiner Menschen.


----------



## McDreck (23. Oktober 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich seh sogar Festnetztelefon nicht mehr als zeitgemäß an. Hab ich 2012 entsorgt.


Du hast entweder junge Eltern oder die sind auch schon "entsorgt"...


----------



## DRT (23. Oktober 2021)

@nightwolf
wenn es dich glücklich macht ein paar Euro zu sparen und dafür eine veraltete Technik im Haus stehen zu haben dann mach...
Evtl. solltest du vorab deinen Anbieter fragen ob du überhaupt eine eigene Box betreiben darfst. 
Laut Gesetz darf er es dir zwar nicht mehr verbieten, wenn er aber "aus Gründen" einen definierten Leitungsabschluß haben will dann bekommst nicht mal die Zugangsdaten.
Btw. bin ich bei einem Anbieter von dem ich eine kostenlose Fritzbox zur Verfügung gestellt bekomme. Sollte die Box macken haben wird sie innerhalb kürzester Zeit ausgetaucht. Besser gehts nicht. Evtl. also nochmal Vergleiche anstellen.
Alleine von der Administration her möchte ich keine andere Box mehr haben.


----------



## slowbeat (23. Oktober 2021)

McDreck schrieb:


> Du hast entweder junge Eltern oder die sind auch schon "entsorgt"...


Beide sind Rentner und haben ebenso seit einigen Jahren nur noch das Handtelefon in Nutzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> (...) altes Gelummbe am laufen lassen möchten


Das 'alte Glump' funktioniert wenigstens. 
Ich hab jetzt die Nase voll von Zeug was nach drei Jahren kaputt geht.


stephank1301 schrieb:


> (...) Aber ende kaufen dann auch die 2 mal.....


Du wirst lachen, im Prinzip kalkuliere ich die 12.- Euro fuer den refurbished Speedport durchaus als Verlust ein. Die sind so laecherlich, wenn ich in zwei Jahren doch eine Fritzbox kaufen muesste, dann waeren diese 12.- Euro innerhalb der preislichen Schwankungsbreite


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2021)

DRT schrieb:


> (...) Evtl. solltest du vorab deinen Anbieter fragen ob du überhaupt eine eigene Box betreiben darfst. (...)


Ja klar. Das hatten wir auch schon mal ein paar Seiten vorher.
Da ging es darum, dass ich diesen Fritzschrott, wenn, dann lieber mieten wuerde, weil dann der Provider das Problem hat wenn was nicht tut.


----------



## stephank1301 (23. Oktober 2021)

Musste selber Wissen waste machst. 

Hier nen Fadne aufmachen, wo Dir ein paar Leute davon abraten die damit Ihr Geld verdienen, kann man auch Wasser an den Rhein tragen.......


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> (...)  wo Dir ein paar Leute davon abraten die damit Ihr Geld verdienen (...)


Ja siehst Du das ist vll genau das Problem.
Wenn ich in einen Radladen gehe, wollen die mir auch lieber ein E-Bike Pedelec fuer 6000.- andrehen anstelle von Ersatzteilen fuer mein olles Bike zum selber treten 😜


----------



## stephank1301 (23. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja siehst Du das ist vll genau das Problem.
> Wenn ich in einen Radladen gehe, wollen die mir auch lieber ein E-Bike Pedelec fuer 6000.- andrehen anstelle von Ersatzteilen fuer mein olles Bike zum selber treten 😜


Hier wollen Dir Leute helfen und Dir nicht die Kohle abziehen.....

Ich gebs auf.


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Hier wollen Dir Leute helfen und Dir nicht die Kohle abziehen.....  (...)


Nur zur Info: Da kommt ganz was anderes an. 
Du argumentierst mit Datenraten, die ich im Leben nicht brauche, und gehst nicht auf meine Situation ein.

Das waere ungefaehr so, wie wenn ich ein Rad aufbauen will, haltbar und funktional, Stahlrahmen.
Dann hoer ich auch nicht auf Leute, die argumentieren, Stahl sei nicht mehr zeitgemaess, sie sind schon vor zehn Jahren auf Vollcarbon umgestiegen, usw.


----------



## stephank1301 (23. Oktober 2021)

Weisst Du was das Größte Problem in der heutigen IT Welt ist!?

Die Kunden haben *keinen* *Schimmer* was Sie wirklich brauchen und argumentieren immer mit:
"Das brauch ich nicht!"


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> (...) "Das brauch ich nicht!"


Ist halt schwer, jemandem klarzumachen, er braeuchte irgendwas, was er noch nie vermisst hat. (*)
Dann brauchst Du *Argumente*. Und 'neu, geil, teuer' sind _bei mir_ eben keine 😁
Ganz im Gegenteil. _Bei mir_ waechst dann nur die Aversion.

(*) am besten noch in Tateinheit mit: *Keine* Loesung fuer das, was der Kunde wirklich vermisst 😡


----------



## stephank1301 (23. Oktober 2021)

Das Problem sind nicht die Argumente von mir und den anderen in diesem Fadne.

Das Problem ist, dass Du mit den Argumenten anscheinend überhaupt nix anfangen kannst, weil der Backround fehlt.

Das ganze klingt nach:
Ich bin Medizinstudent im ersten Semester und möchte eine OP durchführen.
Patient ist schon Komatös und liegt bereits auf dem Tisch.
Wo muss ich zuerst schneiden?


Und nun wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß beim Basteln und ein schönes WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> (...) Das Problem ist, dass Du mit den Argumenten anscheinend überhaupt nix anfangen kannst, weil der Backround fehlt.
> (...)


Hmm. Nun ja, mit dem Argument 'ich hab 1.6 GBit WLAN' kann ich in der Tat nur eins anfangen, und das ist 'fuer mich nicht relevant', denn so eine Datenrate brauche ich einfach nicht.
Das hat nichts mit 'mir fehlt der Background' zu tun. Eigentlich ganz im Gegenteil. Ich brauch das nicht und ich weiss dass ich es nicht brauche. 

Du bringst 'Argumente', die fuer mich irrelevant sind. Also lasse ich sie nicht gelten. 
Jetzt kommt die naechste Eskalationsstufe: Du wirfst mir vor, ich wuesste gar nicht, was ich wirklich brauche. Das wuesstest Du besser als ich. 
Ich will jetzt gar nicht ausschliessen, dass es wirklich so dumme Kunden gibt und dass Dich diese nerven.
_Aber *ich* bin halt keiner von denen_ 😁


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja siehst Du das ist vll genau das Problem.
> Wenn ich in einen Radladen gehe, wollen die mir auch lieber ein E-Bike Pedelec fuer 6000.- andrehen anstelle von Ersatzteilen fuer mein olles Bike zum selber treten 😜



Ok, ich bin wie gesagt Fachinformatiker. Und ich habe eine Fritzbox empfohlen. Wenn ich nun Fahrradhändler wäre und nen unpassenden Vergleich machen will, dann hole Dir bitte eine Sophos XGS 107W + SFP-VDSL Modem:

*








						Sophos XGS 107w Security Appliance (XY1ZTCHEU) | Jetzt kaufen bei  UTMshop
					

Extra starke Performance bei vollem Schutz Die Xstream-Architektur der Sophos Firewall ist auf ein extrem hohes Maß an Transparenz, Schutz und Performance ausgelegt, damit Administratoren die größten Herausforderungen moderner...




					utm-shop.de
				



*
und









						Sophos SFP DSL Modul für alle Sophos SG- und XG-Appliances (XSGZTCHSF) | Jetzt kaufen bei  UTMshop
					

Mit dem SFP-Port können Sie SG/XG Modelle um DSL-Konnektivität erweitern. Schließen Sie Ihre Appliance direkt an die DSL-Dose in Ihrer Wand an. So erhalten Sie eine vollständig integrierte Lösung und müssen keinen Router mehr verwalten....




					utm-shop.de
				



​
Ist dann ne richtige professionelle Security Appliance, kostet mit der Basislizenz dann zusammen 900€. Problem ist nur, Du kriegst das Ding vermutlich nicht administriert. Mach ich Dir aber natürlich gerne für nen Freundschaftspreis von 100€ die Stunde. 

Ne Fritzbox kann alles, was man im Heimbereich braucht und die kriegt jeder Horst administriert. 

Außerdem, hab hab ich davon, wenn ich ne Fritzbox empfehle? Ich arbeite nicht für AVM.
Deinen vorher erwähnten Speedport würde ich ungeprüft in den E-Schott werfen.


----------



## danimaniac (23. Oktober 2021)

Ich muss mal kurz fragen: zur Zeit bist du nicht gezwungen etwas zu ändern, oder?
Dann kannst du dein System ja auch einfach weiter laufen lassen bis es nicht mehr anders geht? 
Du nutzt Internet wohl abseits von großen Datenmengen und evtl auch kein home office? 

Ich brauch unter 30mbit/s gar nicht anfangen. Je mehr, je flüssiger läuft der CAD Daten Transfer und die Kommunikation an externen Servern und VPN. 

Wenn dir das alles egal ist bleib durch bei dem System das jetzt stabil läuft. 
Und wenn das dann "abgelaufen" ist WÜRDE ICH aus Prinzip auf möglichst neue Technik setzen, auch wenn es einmal weh tut, um danach wieder möglichst lange nix dran ändern zu müssen


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2021)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ich muss mal kurz fragen: zur Zeit bist du nicht gezwungen etwas zu ändern, oder?
> Dann kannst du dein System ja auch einfach weiter laufen lassen bis es nicht mehr anders geht?


Ja koennte ich. Ich hab halt gesehen, dass es pro Monat billiger wuerde, also ...


danimaniac schrieb:


> Du nutzt Internet wohl abseits von großen Datenmengen und evtl auch kein home office?


Richtig. Meine Frau macht zwar Home Office, aber nur auf Outlook / Excel Level. 
Da reichen die 16 MBit dreimal


danimaniac schrieb:


> Ich brauch unter 30mbit/s gar nicht anfangen. Je mehr, je flüssiger läuft der CAD Daten Transfer und die Kommunikation an externen Servern und VPN. (...)


Jetzt sag ich mal 'nicht zeitgemaess' 😜
Und das ist: Die CAD Daten auf die heimische Platte zu ziehen.
Diese Datensaetze, wo ich nach intensiver Entmuellung 'nur noch' 200 MB habe statt vorher ueber 300 ... die kenne ich auch 🙄
Der naechste Schritt (Auskunft von unserem Admin) ist, dass man nur die Ausgabe des Monitors sowie Deine Eingaben (Tastatur, Maus, ...) uebers Bloednetz transferiert und die Daten alle auf dem Firmenserver bleiben. Spart immens Datenrate, der CAD-Rechner muss nicht zu mir nach Hause, vereinfacht alles.
Soweit ist man aber wohl noch nicht. Ich weiss aber eins, und das ist, bevor es das nicht gibt, werd ich wohl auch nicht einem Home Office Arbeitsplatz hinterher rennen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Der naechste Schritt (Auskunft von unserem Admin) ist, dass man nur die Ausgabe des Monitors sowie Deine Eingaben (Tastatur, Maus, ...) uebers Bloednetz transferiert und die Daten alle auf dem Firmenserver bleiben. Spart immens Datenrate, der CAD-Rechner muss nicht zu mir nach Hause, vereinfacht alles.
> Soweit ist man aber wohl noch nicht. Ich weiss aber eins, und das ist, bevor es das nicht gibt, werd ich wohl auch nicht einem Home Office Arbeitsplatz hinterher rennen.



Blödnetz.... und noch nicht mal Fernzugriff auf die eigene Workstation. Solche IT-Abteilungen und dazugehörige Anwender kenne ich zur Genüge. Da kommt mir das blanke Kotzen. Aber ihr habt euch wohl gegenseitig verdient


----------



## McDreck (23. Oktober 2021)

@nightwolf 
Essenz nach vier Seiten Beratungsversuchen ist: Mach einfach was Du willst! Damit sind dann alle am glücklichsten. Sogar Dein Provider.

Vielleicht machst das nächste Mal, wenn Du keine Beratung willst, auch einfach keinen Faden hier auf. Oder Du gestaltest den Titel entsprechend, dass klar wird, dass es sich nur um einen Plauder-/Moser-Faden handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smak (24. Oktober 2021)

Der von dir verlinkte Speedport W921V ist wirklich nicht zu empfehlen; dieses Teil wurde von Arcadyan produziert und nicht von AVM, wie diverse andere Speedports (OEM Fritzboxen).

Bei deinen Anforderungen würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Fritzbox, natürlich ein Modell passend zum neuen Anschluss, nehmen. Nicht, weil die Teile so super sind, sondern weil Privatanwender einfach oft nicht mehr benötigen.
Die Telefone verbindest du am besten direkt mit der Fritzbox per DECT (wie hier bereits empfohlen). Dann hast du auch direkt mehr Möglichkeiten (Adressbuch, Anruffilter, Nachtschaltung usw.). FAX kannst du dann auch entsorgen (Fritz FAX, FAX to Mail...).

S0 und Analog Phone/FAX geht natürlich auch.

Nach erfolgreicher Einrichtung ziehst du ein Backup der Fritzbox und im Falle eines Defekts ist das Teil sehr schnell ausgetauscht. Achja, und kaufe direkt ein zweites Netzteil als Ersatz!

Eine kurz gebrauchte 7490 könnte ich dir günstig überlassen  sehr günstig.

Hört sich auch stark nach einer Empfehlung für die FB an; ist es aber nur, weil du eigentlich keine andere Wahl hast. Entweder wird es (noch) schlechter, oder eben teuer.


----------



## Schildbürger (7. November 2021)

Du kannst - ALLE - deine Rufnummern mitnehmen der Router, dessen Name ich nicht nenne, kann x Telefonnummern - auch von verschiedenen - Anbietern verwalten. (Ein a/b Adapter nur zwei).
Die Rufnummern kannst die den verschiedenen Telefoniegeräten zuweisen, usw.
Lässige Anrufer einfach sperren. Ein Smartphone als weiteres Telefon über WLAN verbinden, damit dann weltweit über deinen heimischen Anschluss telefonieren ... Du musst keine Kabel mehr verlegen.
Für den Urlaub eine Ablage für eure Bilder einrichten. ALLE Möglichkeiten hier aufzuzählen - geht nicht.
Pack das Teil an die Wand, meinetwegen in der Besenkammer und gut ist.

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich auch geflucht als ich meinen ISDN Anschluss aufgeben musste.
Mittlerweile weine ich dem keine Träne mehr nach.
Ich habe ca. 6 Rufnummern, von denen ich 4 Nutze.

Einige Tipps gibt es in meinem kleinen Leitfaden zur Heimnetzwerktechnik. 
Downloadlink in meiner Signatur.


----------



## nightwolf (17. November 2021)

DRT schrieb:


> (...) Alleine von der Administration her möchte ich keine andere Box mehr haben.


So. Also Fritz Box genommen, weil die ja sooo 'toll' ist, und unser angeblich gestern freigeschaltetes VDSL funktioniert nach wie vor Null. Kein Internet, kein Telefon.
Ich bin nicht zu Hause und unsere Tochter schreibt


> Ja ich war an dem Punkt wo mein übernächster Schritt nach ein letzter Versuch irgendwas starten gewesen wäre: die Box mit einem Hammer zertrümmern





> Was aber voll einfach geht ist sich da einzuloggen und Blödsinn anzustellen. Sautolles System


----------



## danimaniac (17. November 2021)

Ist der Fehler an der Box oder am Provider?
Über fritz.box und dem Kennwort hinten drauf kommt man ins Menü der box und kann die Leitung checken.

Welches Modell habt ihr da?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. November 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> So. Also Fritz Box genommen, weil die ja sooo 'toll' ist, und unser angeblich gestern freigeschaltetes VDSL funktioniert nach wie vor Null. Kein Internet, kein Telefon.
> Ich bin nicht zu Hause und unsere Tochter schreibt


Das sind ja auch extrem viele Infos. Aber Hauptsache Du siehst deine Meinung bestätigt ne? Poste doch mal, was die Fritzbox unter Internet / DSL-Informationen so anzeigt Weil irgendwie muss ich ja doch immer helfen wollen.
Ist der Anschluss von der Telekom und kam eine Freischaltungsbestätigung per SMS zB?


----------



## nightwolf (17. November 2021)

7590. Wenn ich von Anfang an gewusst haette, dass es bei den 6.- € / Monat Leihgebuehr den Komfortanschluss geschenkt gibt haette es uebrigens die ganze Diskussion nicht gebraucht.  
Die Leitung ist da.


----------



## nightwolf (17. November 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Das sind ja auch extrem viele Infos. Aber Hauptsache Du siehst deine Meinung bestätigt ne? (...)


Ja was soll ich denn fuer Infos posten wenn ich ueberhaupt nicht da bin.
Ist alles nur aus zweiter Hand.
Naja was heisst 'Meinung bestaetigt'.
Ihr habt alle diese Fritzboxen ueber den gruenen Klee gelobt.
Jetzt hab ich extra noch die vom Provider genommen, damit ja alles aus einer Hand ist.
Und Resultat: Es funktioniert trotzdem nicht. 
Eigentlich haette ja alles total geschmeidig laufen sollen. Eigentlich.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. November 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> 7590. Wenn ich von Anfang an gewusst haette, dass es bei den 6.- € / Monat Leihgebuehr den Komfortanschluss geschenkt gibt haette es uebrigens die ganze Diskussion nicht gebraucht.
> Die Leitung ist da.



Ok dann mal die Screenshots aus der Fritzbox. Aus zweiter Hand halt. Statt rumzumotzen.
Und ja ich Frage blöd. Durfte letztens erst wieder 20km zu nem Kunden fahren um dann zu sehen, dass dem Anwender nur das Netzteil aus der Basis seines Headsets gezogen war. Berufsbedingt halte ich den gemeinen User leider für blöd.


----------



## nightwolf (17. November 2021)

Nein, keine SMS


----------



## danimaniac (17. November 2021)

Deine Tochter ist ja "drin"... Dann können auch Screenshots gemacht werden

Vom Menu in Fritz.box


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. November 2021)

Oh toll, Vodafone. Das wird gut 








						AVM FRITZ!Box 7590 / 7590 AX - Anleitungen & Einrichtung | Vodafone-Hilfe
					

Du willst Deine neue AVM FRITZ!Box 7590 / 7590 AX verbinden und einrichten? Unsere Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung hilft Dir dabei.




					www.vodafone.de
				



Installationscode erhalten und eingetragen?
Bei Vodafone musst den Code über den Fritzbox Installationsassistenten bei der Wahl von Vodafone als Anbieter eingeben.
Ansonsten musst Zugangsdaten anfordern.


----------



## danimaniac (17. November 2021)

Sind dir denn die Zugangsdaten bekannt bzw habt ihr die Konfiguration der box schon geprüft?
Sieht die box "Internet"?


----------



## stephank1301 (18. November 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Durfte letztens erst wieder 20km zu nem Kunden fahren um dann zu sehen, dass dem Anwender nur das Netzteil aus der Basis seines Headsets gezogen war.


Herrlich, an diese Zeiten musst ich hier schon öfter zurück denken. 
Bin gott froh dass ich sowas nich mehr machen muss. 

Aber nun zum Thema:
Wie schon beschrieben benötigst Du die Zugangsdaten, normalerweise is da auch immer so ein Zettel mit bildchen bei.....

Tipp: Tochter soll mitm Handy nen Hotspot einrichten, TeamViewer runterladen und starten. Dann siehst Du was Sie sieht.
Häufigste Fehlermeldung von Kunden an die IT: "Geht nicht!"


----------



## Schildbürger (21. November 2021)

Ich hatte im Laufe der Jahre 2x große Probleme mit der DSL-Verbindung, die Hotline angerufen, Teilweise an einem Nachmittag 5-6x und denen auf den Zeiger gegangen.
Einmal eine Stunde! mit einem sehr netten und bemühten Service Menschen um die Telefonie wieder ans laufen zu bekommen.
Fazit - der Fehler war nicht in der FritzBox sondern beim Provider!
Auch war jedesmal ein Anruf beim Provider erforderlich um einen Neuanschluss (bei Bekannten / Verwandten) in Betrieb zu nehmen.
Es lag nicht an der Box.
Ich hasse das. Ansonsten wie gesagt sehr Problemlos.


----------



## danimaniac (21. November 2021)

@nightwolf magst du mal berichten was draus geworden ist? Wo lag der Fehler?


----------



## smak (25. November 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja was soll ich denn fuer Infos posten wenn ich ueberhaupt nicht da bin.
> Ist alles nur aus zweiter Hand.
> Naja was heisst 'Meinung bestaetigt'.
> Ihr habt alle diese Fritzboxen ueber den gruenen Klee gelobt.
> ...


Ich nicht! Ich hasse diese Plastik-pseudo-Router. Hätte dir sogar Eine geschenkt 
Aber nun erzähl schon, wo lag das Problem?


----------

